
Ask HN: Would you buy your insurance from a company using AI? - herve76
I am just curious.
======
nnn1234
Using AI how? There are many ways of using an AI. When I will use such
insurance AI used to automate their backend tasks reducing my price AI used to
automate billing issues, address changes anything I don't like manually doing
AI used to score customer support requests then handed to a human AI used to
price my contract dynamically while giving me ability to grant granular access
to my data. When I won't use if AI powered? AI used to do large scale
compartmentalization of clients and putting me in a bucket Customer support
fully done by AI causing no end to my headaches AI used to predict my
behaviour then alter my pricing AI used as a buzzword to make me pay more for
some reason AI used to search for susceptible clients and upsell them other
products

------
gigatexal
Yes. Though I like my agent. He's been good to me and the mutual insurance
company we are with has really low rates. So if the case could be made that
the chosen insurer would actually be there when I had an accident or needed to
make a claim, maybe the chosen company could reach out to me and say "congrats
we were connected I'll be your agent..." etc

